# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Imola Yellow RS 5 Coupe for Sale in UK



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Introduced during the B5 S4 era, Imola Yellow has long been the color for those Audi owners looking to get noticed. For the 2012 model year, this gold hue has finally been pulled from the S4 palette but that won't stop fans of Imola to continue to order it via Audi Exclusive. Case in point is this RS 5 found by quattroholic for sale in the UK via Ebay.

So what do you think? Does it suit the car?

* Original Listing: Ebay UK *

* Found Via: quattroholic *


----------



## questionlp (May 8, 2010)

Imola Yellow with the Black Styling Package looks great and it matches the aggro look of the RS5. Personally, I would go with Sepang Blue with the Black Styling Package... only because I'm not of a Sepang/Sprint Blue fan.

Now, a Glut Orange RS5 might change my mind


----------

